# 4020 Problem



## Muddy-9 (5 mo ago)

Please help!
Power shift / Will not go into any gear or neutral
Machine will not move, unless in differential mode.
Front wheels go hard right. I can't move.
Receiver screen replaced
Please help!
Thank you!!


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

*and enjoy the forum! *


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm placing this question in the John Deere section.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Muddy-9 said:


> Please help!
> Power shift / Will not go into any gear or neutral
> Machine will not move, unless in differential mode.
> Front wheels go hard right. I can't move.
> ...


Won't go into any gear, and the front wheels go hard right?
When you start it the wheels turn hard right by themselves?
Does the Steering wheel move at the same time?
With the engine off can you turn the front wheels in both directions?
They should turn with a good bit of effort.
I haven't had much to do with Deeres but as I recall some of them had priority valves for the steering and some had a separate hydraulic pump for the steering.
Also, from a different forum;
If it is a 4020 with the hydraulic levers on the dash, then the lever on the right is the PTO lever. The little lever on the left side is to disengage the transmission to make the tractor spin over faster while starting in cold weather. If you ever use it, engage that lever immediately after starting. 
The service manual has all the information on checking out the transmission pressure and filters and screens.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to my TF
JD 4020 utilizes front hyd pump which should have stand-by pressure of 2250 psi. Frt wheels turning right on engine startup sounds as if piston seals in frt steering motor have failed. These piston seals can be replaced by removing frt axle, one side frame, remove plug(item 4)& lowering steering spindle(item 15) & pulling piston(item 22). 

Ditto what Lou stated has handle on LH side of dash been pulled rearward & knob(item 9) on dash not been pulled out to release handle to engage damper clutch??? 

Another no moving option(3rd photo) is transmission/differential disconnect lever a LH rear of operators platform has be moved to disconnect position.


----------

